# Attention al Roubaix owners



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

I have decided on purchasing a specialized bike and i would like to know if any of you who bought the Roubaix rode the Tarmac. What was it that made you go with the Roubaix?


----------



## spokesman (Dec 31, 2005)

The Tarmac felt twitchier. For the kind of riding I do (long rides, no racing) I liked the stability of the Roubaix. I imagined myself on a long downhill doing 35-40 mph and liked the idea of a less-twitchy ride. If I were doing more sprints and wanted a bike that turned on a dime I would have gone with the Tarmac.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Dont look...LOL*

If you look in a direction, the Tarmac goes there, it is quick quick and twitchy. Gotta love it.........I havent ridden the Roubaix Frame, it is a wonderful bike from all friends who ride it, and as I understand just as responsive as the Tarmac.


----------



## Starnberg (May 22, 2002)

*Rode them both*

Rode them both....the Tarmac is quicker into the turns, but I prefered the Roubaix which allows you a more upright position. The longer wheel base takes some adjustment when climbing out of the saddle, but does not take much time to adjust. The S-Works Tarmac is full DA and you get the ES Wheels. S-Works Roubaix is full DA with exception the FSA carbon cranks. Big price jump to the S-Works series, but a sweet ride on either frame.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*how do you ride*

the choice depends on your riding style. if you're a crit racer, speed demon, or just like a bike on the edge then the tarmac is going to be up your alley. however, if you're more interested in century rides, long distance training, or a more upright and comfortable position then the roubaix may suit you better. the roubaix is by no means a slugish touring frame, it's plenty quick, it's just a little bit gentler on your body. i've ridden them both and for me the choice would come down to my mood on the day in question.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*I rode both extensively before making my choice:*

I took a long time to make this decision, and while I could not afford the S-Works on either side, I'm extremely happy with my choice. The differences will determine which you are more interested in and what works better. I usually ride a 57-58 frame (depending on manufacturer), so I tried a 58 Tarmac Comp and a 58 Roubaix Comp.

The results:

1.) Components are essentially the same. I like the Shimano crank over the FSA crank, but feel better on the Shimano wheels (560's) than the Aksiums. Advantage: Roubaiv

2.) Frame: Obviously fit and feel are the two most important parts to the pruchase of the bike. It came down to the following factors.

Tarmac: It felt a little long (not a problem), much like the Allez. Very fast, very stiff, and would react on a dime. Some might say twitchy, some may say nimble or agile, but it just reacts fast to whatever you want it to do. The lines are beautiful, the BB transfers every pedal stroke to going forward, and you can still feel the road; its not a dead carbon bike. I really like this bike!

Roubaix: The top tube felt a little shorter in the 58, but the 58 was really tall for me. While I ride a 58 in the Tarmac and Allex, I went with a *56* in the Roubaix. This helped for two reasons; I'm not getting any older, so the more uproght feel works much better for me. The second reason is that the smaller frame gave me a similiar wheelbase to the 58 Tarmac. So, my 56 Roubaix feels, to me, like a Tarmac with a taller head tube. It fits just perfectly. As for the feel of the frame, the bottom of the bike seems to be almost as stiff as the Tarmac. The difference to me was small. The top half of the bike, however, does allow for a little more of a supple feel. Mind you, it doesn't sway by any stretch. It just feels "different". Agian, not a dead carbon frame, but it doesn't seem to transfer the road as much to the body. This also could be because of the Zerts handlebar, gel padding, etc. Who knows?

Take this for whatever its worth. I rode these bikes ALOT, and for a long time, I simply couldn't decide. What I can tell you is that after riding the following:

Trek 5200
Trek Madone
Specialized Roubaix Comp
Specialized Tarmac Comp
Giant OCR Composite 2
Giant TCR Composite 3
Cannondale Synapse
Fuji Team
Felt F4C

I ended up deciding on both the Specialized bikes. I just felt that their carbon had the feel I was looking for. You really can't go wrong with any of the choices. I hope this helps.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Here it is...


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I don't ever plan to race but want to be comfortable on long distance rides, which is why I went with a Roubaix Comp. And mine is very comfortable.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

When I first got my al/carbon Roubaix I didn't plan on racing either. Things changed and I've done a few road races, a circuit race, and some crits. I think most performance cyclists are turned off by hearing "a more relaxed and upright position" and equate that to commuter bike. Far from it.
Lou.


----------



## flyinghell34 (Jul 8, 2005)

*I'm loving my Roubaby. It's a silky ride.*


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

One major difference no one is speaking of is the gearing. The Roubaix is compact gearing. 50/36? and the tarmac is 53/39 both are 10 speeds but the rear on the roubaix is a 12/27 and the tarmac a 12/25.

I just swtiched from an allez to the roubaix and I am glad I did. I do this for fun and exercise and the roubaix is a more comfortable feel and plenty fast and for stiffness, I believe if you look at specialize's web site the roubiax is their stiffest bike.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

iamgonnacatchyou said:


> I have decided on purchasing a specialized bike and i would like to know if any of you who bought the Roubaix rode the Tarmac. What was it that made you go with the Roubaix?


I tested both. Tarmac is abit more racey. The Roubaix is abit more relaxed. I got the Roubaix.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Roubaix vs. Tarmac*

I think you will be happy with either. Get what fits you best. I rode both and decided on the Roubaix, outfitted with Campy of course  More than light enough, fast and comfy to boot.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Ned Overend races a Roubaix*

You all probably know this, but Ned Overend won the Colorado state road race in 2004 on a Roubaix. It must not be too shabby a racing bike.


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

*Thanks everyone*

Thank you for all your replies. I test rode a 2005 Roubaix Comp today and i loved it. The Tarmac is out for me.
Any idea what last year's Comp was selling for? This one has DA drivetrain and an FSA carbon crank with Mavic Ksyrium equipes (they would let me upgrade to DA wheels for another $200).


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

3300 msrp and if its a 05 you should get at least 15% off as i did. They gave me 250 bucks for the Mavic's and i put that towards some Curcults. They also changed the saddle and rear cassette for me at no charge.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

iamgonnacatchyou said:


> Thank you for all your replies. I test rode a 2005 Roubaix Comp today and i loved it. The Tarmac is out for me.
> Any idea what last year's Comp was selling for? This one has DA drivetrain and an FSA carbon crank with Mavic Ksyrium equipes (they would let me upgrade to DA wheels for another $200).


Is this the triple or double? The triple is 9 speed, double 10 speed. I got my triple '05 Comp for $2400 in October, including upgrading the wheelset to Ksyrium Elites, minus 10% club discount and $200 from Specialized for a frame blemish (top tube is "oubaix" instead of "Roubaix). Not sure what the double was going for...


----------



## txgal (Apr 18, 2006)

Got my LBS down to $1549 for a 05 comp but it was scratched, upon closer inspection the scratche went all the way down to the carbon fiber so I decided against it.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Dam,thats still a good price. I dont know.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Carbon Fiber*

My Tarmac came in with a scratch, the LBS sent it back and I had to wait another 10 days for my ride, dont compromise on a blemished bike......structure is important...It was hard to wait on it.......


----------



## buddadragon (May 6, 2006)

I love my Ruby!!


----------

